# Yeah, I'm done making excuses. *cuteness warning*



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

So I've been a bad bad girl. I know better than to get petstore rats, and I'm usualy strong. But you know what, you look at these faces and tell me you could resist!

This is Maddie, a black capped bareback dumbo with a blaze












And this is her unnamed sister. Any suggestions? She's a(n?) opposum faced american blue bareback with odd-eyes (right eye is ruby, left is black)












I've had Maddie a little longer than the unnamed girl (who I just picked up today). I actually didn't plan on picking up her sister, but that little face is all I've been able to think about so... The rest is obvious XD.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

awww they are adorable!!!.... I think she looks like a: Saddie, Sassy, Sasha, Candy, Maple. Leah, Daisy, Dolly, Candace, Angel, Perty, Baby, Lady, Ladia, Opossom, just to name a few...lol.... i love picking out names!!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I think she looks like a Sammy.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, she looks just like me...lol (im a sammy too)


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Haha. I think it looks like... Olive.  im weird okay?


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

NAme her nepenthes! Nepenthes is a Greek Goddess, and Also a Carnivorous plant, that is awesome, you pick!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

she looks ridiculously girly to me, with that inquisitive face and that splayed out arm. so i think something ridiculously girly would be fabulous, like sparkles or twinkle, sherbert (or sorbet, lol), lacie or petunia, etc.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> she looks ridiculously girly to me, with that inquisitive face and that splayed out arm. so i think something ridiculously girly would be fabulous, like sparkles or twinkle, sherbert (or sorbet, lol), lacie or petunia, etc.


ohhhh.... i like sparkles or twinkle!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

She looks very smooth and soft, how about "velvet" or fleecey" LOL


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

how about Lucy?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

That picture of Maddie... is just about the absolute most adorable picture I have ever seen! I don't think anyone could fault you for taking her home!

My vote goes for Sparkles for the other cutie


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I think the un-named one looks like a Sammy, Megan, Meg, Star, or Cream.[/align]


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Sammy would be cute, but my much loved siamese was named Sam and was put down at the age of 13 this January. 

I've decided to call her Callie .


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a good name for her! And omg why is Maddie so cute ;_;


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

-Cuteness overload-
Agh. Can't take it. :lol:


----------

